# My new HS928TA....Armorskids??



## Zack1978 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I will be picking up my new Honda snowblower this weekend. I ended up selecting the HS928TA. I chose the tracks since my driveway has some steep sections.
The new Honda will replace my 22 year old Craftsman (model 536886281). I am going to keep the Craftsman, but the Honda will be the primary machine. One issue that I have had with the Craftsman, is that the skid shoes tend to dig and grab on uneven pavement. I actually broke (had to weld it) the side of the auger housing from all the grabbing on the pavement. I don't want to damage the new machine. I am also going to order a set for the old Craftsman, but they don't have a model number listing, so I will need measure the machice.
How does a stock HS928TA deal with uneven ground? It appears that the skid shoe is not on the main auger housing, but rather on the back housing of the machine. Does the stock setup work well? Before the snow hits the ground, should I just order the Armorskids?


Thanks,
Zack


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

better look into those armor skids there.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Mine works fine but to be fair, my machine has 4 skid shoes. 2 on the bucket sides and 2 on the back of the bucket. I'm well protected.


----------



## Zack1978 (Nov 6, 2014)

tinter said:


> Mine works fine but to be fair, my machine has 4 skid shoes. 2 on the bucket sides and 2 on the back of the bucket. I'm well protected.


Why do you have 4? Is that stock or did you add two extra?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Normally the ones on the side are added and your blower has the hole ready for the install.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Stock on Canadian deluxe model. No idea why. But, I guess more is better.  the newer ones only have them on the back. Mine is almost 7 years old and the scraper bar looks like new.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm wondering about the armorskids as well. My hs1132 only has the rear skids, and unfortunately no holes on the side of auger housing, but I imagine I could just drill the proper holes and touch up paint, right?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard some factory Honda skid kits do come with directions to drill holes in the side of the bucket.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Shryp said:


> I have heard some factory Honda skid kits do come with directions to drill holes in the side of the bucket.




We shall find out later this week when I received my Honda OEM kit!
But, on another thread in this section of the forum another member was helpful enough to post up dimensions of his factory drilled holes with a sketch. If no directions I will go on that.


----------

